# 29 Gallon planted apistogramma community tank



## WeAreLions23 (Mar 13, 2020)

Hi y'all,

I'm new to the site and keeping apistogramma. I have kept cichlids years ago both African, Central, and South American. This is my first attempt at keep apistogramma. Here is my current stock and water parameters:

4 apistogramma bitaeniata tefe (2m,2f)
1 clown pleco
1 hillstream loach
10 cardinal tetras 
20 glowlight tetra
4 sterba corydoras
4 amano shrimp
3 Otto

Ammonia 0ppm
Nitrite 0ppm
Nitrate 10ppm
PH 6.2
GH 3

It is heavily loaded. Which is a reason why I run both a HOB and canister filter. As the tetras die off I won't be replacing them so i can get the number of fish down. Everything seems to be working so far.My goal is to eventually breed the apistogramma which I completely understand would be difficult with all the tetras.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

I'd worry less about the tetras and more about the catfish. Apisto's couldn't care less about cardinals and glowlites.


----------



## jwm2k3 (Oct 14, 2016)

I also have a 29 gallon Planted Apistogramma tank!

One Male Triple Red Apisto, 5 females. I've had them only a few months and I currently have eggs.

There are also two very small bristlenose plecos. I've been thinking about getting a school of either Cardinal tetras or Neons.

Out of all my tanks, this one is currently my favorite


----------

